# Casement versus double hung windows



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Sammy said:


> Does anybody have any pro/con's on the casements?


Presenting: MY TWO CENTS!

I prefer casements since they do not have the horizontal break due to the sashes. Further, I think that they tend to seal better since once you close them, you can engage the lock(s) that pulls the moveable piece tight to the frame.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think casements seem a little more efficient as well.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Think about where the wind comes from when you decide on a left crank or a right crank. If the wind comes from one side and hits the window you can get some great ventilation during the summer.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks to all!

I was leaning towards the casments for a lot of the reasons all of you you mentioned here, Better seal, no addtional horizontal crack between sections of the window etc. [plus thats what my wife wants] 

The only drawback I see to casements is that the window is more exposed to the weather should it be open when a rain comes. 

Thanks again


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Sammy, if you go with the Pella casements use a poly (spar) that has UV inhibitors in it. When you open the window the sun will begin to eat away at your finish. If you need double casements be sure to buy the mull kits if you are using stock windows.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Sammy said:


> [plus thats what my wife wants]


What other reason do you need??!!:wink:


----------

